# 2013 Canadian Club 33 Day planned for July.



## Club33forme

Hi everyone,

I thought I would let you know we're shooting for mid July to give those of you interested some notice. Attempting a summer event this time for those with only summer holiday options. As always the only promise is a Club 33 lunch with fellow Disney fans and some chit chat but there is always a possibility of a special guest or tour. 

Scott


----------



## Sue M

Aww, I won't be there till mid/late Aug.


----------



## Club33forme

Sue M said:


> Aww, I won't be there till mid/late Aug.



That's no problem Sue M, just join us in July and stay until August. Easy as that.


----------



## lulukate

I so wish we could be there but for 2013 our plans so far are for either spring or Christmas.


----------



## Canadiantinkerfairy

I would LOVE to have a chance to go. We havent set our trip date yet so we, DH and I, will be very interested in meeting if the timing works.


----------



## OneoftheMels

It's very generous and kind to do this every year  We hope to be there!


----------



## DnA2010

We will be doing our absolute best to be there this year


----------



## Club33forme

DnA2010 said:


> We will be doing our absolute best to be there this year



Hope to see you there.


----------



## Club33forme

There does not seem to be a tremendous interest for this event in July. The dis members that requested we host a summer event have not posted. What does everyone think of rescheduling for Nov. 2013?


----------



## Canadiantinkerfairy

DH and I would love to go either July or November. July is easier for us to go but we could do November if its maybe on a weekend/or long weekend.
Thanks again for this amazingly generous offer!
This is sincerly the only thing keeping my DH in good spirits right now. We are going through some rough patches in our life, (DH was hit by a car that ran a stop sign). 
We are just SOOO excited to dream about the possibility of a trip that might include this wonderful experience. It brightens our day everytime we talk about it.


----------



## MaMudduck

Hi, I travel to Northern California once a year for business, when you plan it I will definitely be interested in coming. I will do my best to work my schedule around your planned time to get down to Disneyland. November usually is better time of year but I don't have any conference dates for next year.
But don't let me influence your schedule, as I can't fully commit to anything yet.


----------



## connorsmom911

I missed the last one by only a few weeks, so would definitely be interested in trying to match dates this time!  November would work better for me, but I can try to make July work too.  Very generous offer indeed!

Please keep me in the loop regarding dates!

Thanks!


----------



## Club33forme

Thank you for your input. 

If we choose July I'm aiming for the 13th.

If November the 9th. 

In the past I just selected a day but I thought I would try to accommodate the majority. 

Thanks.


----------



## Jen&Trenton

Wow this sounds so fun!!! We could probably make July 13th work! We may already be in San Diego.


----------



## Club33forme

Jen&Trenton said:


> Wow this sounds so fun!!! We could probably make July 13th work! We may already be in San Diego.



Are you at Disneyland right now? We will be there tomorrow. Send me a pm if you want to say hi.


----------



## Jen&Trenton

We will totally be there tomorrow with our poppies on!!! In San Diego right now!!! PM me!


----------



## Susie63

So nice that you are extending the invitation again to your fellow Canadians.Unfortunately,our travel dates don't match yours.
Wishing your Riders good luck this weekend.They need to take the Stamps out of the playoffs.I'd like a Rider vs.Eskies Grey Cup.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

A Club 33 visit for Canadians? Wow! I'd have to look at my budget and a few things... but summer is awesome for me as I'm a teacher.  That's very nice of you to organize.


----------



## skellinton

Do you offer this every year?  Since I am going to DL this year, I won't be able to go back until 2014.  I have been wanting to go to Club 33 what seems like forever (but in reality is only 20 years, which is when I first heard about it), and don't know anyone in the know, so being an honorary Canadian is my only chance!

I think it is wonderfully generous of you to organize this event!


----------



## Club33forme

We are going to keep the event planned for July. Aiming for the 13th. I have been receiving questions so I hope this will answer most of them. The only cost will be the cost of your meal. For this lunch you will be the guest of a Club 33 member so you do not need to find a way into Club 33, this is your invitation. Yes you will be able to purchase Club 33 merchandise. *Sorry admission to the parks is no longer included with the cost of your meal. If you are attending only the lunch and not enjoying the parks it's possible you will not need admission. There is no set itinerary, we will enjoy a nice lunch within Club 33 and meet new friends and I expect a lot of Disney talk. There is a possibility of a special guest but I don't want people to attend for that reason, if a guest joins us or if we ride the Lilly Belle or get offered a fun tour consider it a bonus. The number of guests over the years has varied. Last year was the smallest group of only 10 guests but it was one of my favorites. We could be seated at a round table and we were all included in the conversation at all times, we also fit nicely in the Lilly Belle, and being a small group we were not required to pre-order out meal choices.


----------



## Canadiantinkerfairy

We are over the moon! DH and I can do the July 13th date!
So count myself and my super de duper disney fanatic hubby as a definate yes for July 13th(ish) date (I know its still in the planning phase, so we are looking forward to more details)!
Thanks so much! We are deeply greatful.


----------



## TagsMissy

We just got back from DL but maybe just maybe I can talk hubby into another trip and another Club 33 visit.. we celebrated our anniversary there  in October.


----------



## drag n' fly

We attended this on a previous occasion and I can honestly say it was truly a day to remember. The special guest we had was a legend. I got to cross this special day off my bucket list and am so grateful for the opportunity. The host was so amazing and his family was so gracious. The other guests who attended were dissers and it was so fun to finally put a face to a name. We would absolutely love to attend this again!!!


----------



## Club33forme

drag n' fly said:


> We attended this on a previous occasion and I can honestly say it was truly a day to remember. The special guest we had was a legend. I got to cross this special day off my bucket list and am so grateful for the opportunity. The host was so amazing and his family was so gracious. The other guests who attended were dissers and it was so fun to finally put a face to a name. We would absolutely love to attend this again!!!



Thank you for your kind words drag n' fly hope to see you at the next lunch.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Thank you for doing this. Unfortunately I can't make it this time.  I'm very sad to miss it.  On the plus side, I have to miss it to volunteer at an event that brings together more people than the Olympics, but less publicity because it involves religion. Good luck. I sure hope I can make it another year.


----------



## connorsmom911

Definitely keep me in the loop for July, once the date is confirmed, but I can't quite confirm yet.  Have to see if I can get vacation arrangements for that week.  Would really love to join you!


----------



## Riniel

Oh wow what an amazing idea, so generous of you!!  A visit to Club 33 is #1 on my bucket list, and getting to meet fellow Canadian Disers? What a treat! I just might have to book my 2013 trip around this meet!


----------



## Club33forme

Riniel said:


> Oh wow what an amazing idea, so generous of you!!  A visit to Club 33 is #1 on my bucket list, and getting to meet fellow Canadian Disers? What a treat! I just might have to book my 2013 trip around this meet!



Perfect, that's a good plan as the chance this will land on a day you are already there is slim. I hope you can join us.

It will be July 13th. Of 2013. Hey 1313 is Disneyland's address.


----------



## aristocat65

So sorry I have to miss this again  I checked in here just to find out if you were planning another one.  Now that we are travelling without our college age son, I am avoiding holiday times and summer trips.  Let me know if you plan another one.


----------



## Club33forme

aristocat65 said:


> So sorry I have to miss this again  I checked in here just to find out if you were planning another one.  Now that we are travelling without our college age son, I am avoiding holiday times and summer trips.  Let me know if you plan another one.



Gee that's too bad, one of these years it will work for you. I have set up a few other meets. No special guest but fun activities. I can keep you informed if you like. We have enjoyed Walt's Firehouse Apartment, Circle D Ranch, Dream Suite and more. I expect to be there end of Dec 2012 Jan, July, Nov, 2013, Feb 2014 maybe one of those dates will work for you.


----------



## piraterunner

Wow! What a dream come true that would be!!!! I am going in January for the Tinker Bell half marathon, not sure if I could swing another trip for July. Please post pictures it would be lovely to see everyone there


----------



## Club33forme

Hi everyone, 

We are still on for July 13th but I heard of a possible Club 33 renovation. I will try to get the facts and keep you all up to date. 

Thanks.


----------



## Canadiantinkerfairy

Wow, okay. I was just coming here to check if things were still a go due to reno. We will await your information.
Just so excited to go that weekend! I cant wait to meet all the Canadian Disers and have others that are as jazzed about talking disney history. I love learning about the parks and Walt.

 Has anyone else booked airfare yet? I made a reservation at the DLH so we are set to stay. I wasnt sure if it was confirmed for our lunch, and the timing on that. I will wait on pulling the trigger on airfare.

I feel like I know many people on this board even though I am not a high poster. I have been lurking in Disboards for years and became a member about a year ago when we were planning our last trip out. But, I still mostly lurk because I am a naturally reserved person.

Anyway, cant wait to hear more about the plans...Thanks again!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Club33forme said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> We are still on for July 13th but I heard of a possible Club 33 renovation. I will try to get the facts and keep you all up to date.
> 
> Thanks.



I had to cancel my trip to Rio. There might be a possibility of me joining you along with a friend, if this is a go and we can get things worked out.    of course this is if you still have room and rthe renos don't get in the way.


----------



## westcoastgal

I have lurked on this board for a while but have been planning a trip to Disneyland in July to meet up with some friends that now live in Utah (I'm a Vancouverite and now in Toronto) for one of their son's birthday and for my daughter's first time to Disney. I am also thinking of a trip to Disneyworld in October or November but now think that the DL trip in July wins.
Am I allowed to attend even though you don't know me? Is the lunch on July 13? You are so incredibly kind and generous that this seems to good to be true.


----------



## Club33forme

westcoastgal said:


> I have lurked on this board for a while but have been planning a trip to Disneyland in July to meet up with some friends that now live in Utah (I'm a Vancouverite and now in Toronto) for one of their son's birthday and for my daughter's first time to Disney. I am also thinking of a trip to Disneyworld in October or November but now think that the DL trip in July wins.
> Am I allowed to attend even though you don't know me? Is the lunch on July 13? You are so incredibly kind and generous that this seems to good to be true.



You are most welcome to join us. Within the next week I want to confirm the Club can accommodate us so everyone can go ahead with their travel arrangements. Being you are new to the boards tell us a little of your Disney interests.


----------



## Canadiantinkerfairy

Club33forme said:
			
		

> You are most welcome to join us. Within the next week I want to confirm the Club can accommodate us so everyone can go ahead with their travel arrangements.


We are over the moon about this, and just beyond thankful for this opportunity. The most exciting part of this meeting is to meet all the other Canadian Disers. 
Thanks again!


----------



## westcoastgal

Club33forme said:


> You are most welcome to join us. Within the next week I want to confirm the Club can accommodate us so everyone can go ahead with their travel arrangements. Being you are new to the boards tell us a little of your Disney interests.



I have been to Disneyland twice, once as a child with my family (3 sisters and parents and my aunt/uncle and cousins) and once as an adult with friends as a part of my bachelorette stag. I have been to Disneyworld once, as an adult.
I love love the magic of Disney and now that that Disney has evolved with the ages and has some strong heroines and not just princesses waiting for the prince to rescue them, I love Disney even more. My daughter is 3 and half and will be 4 in the summer and I believe age 4 or 5 is a perfect time for a child's first time at Disney. They are still young enough to feel the magic and wonder of it all. I still recall the first time I saw the Magic Kingdom and was in awe. At that age, they are old enough to go on some rides and don't get as tired or need to nap as much as younger toddlers. Although a day at the park wears out even me, a kid at heart.
I have to admit that I am a fan of Disney Pixar as the films have an adult humor and are for all ages.The other day I was at the Disney store and they play clips of films in the store for children on a big screen all the time. Well I sat with the toddlers and watched for a while and was laughing out loud and having as good a time as the children.
Having a child now of my own has had me explore Disney all over again. We own pretty much all the movies but I honestly don't allow my daughter that much television. She gets to watch a movie as a treat at certain times and is just at the age where she is asking who the characters are and getting interested in Disney. We went to a "meet Mickey and Minnie Mouse" at Christmas time here in Toronto and she was over the moon. She keeps asking to see Cinderella's castle and meet Mickey and Minnie Mouse. 
I have been waiting for my daughter to be old enough to go to Disney with me and to see her face when she sees the castle and feels the magic.
I am not sure exactly what else you'd like to know but I'd be happy to answer any questions and give my info via private message.
I was planning to travel to Disneyworld with a friend who is also widowed and has a son that same age as my daughter but if I come to Disneyland, and it is looking that way, I would be meeting a different couple and their children. However, they wouldn't be joining us at the Club. 
Is my daughter able to come to Club 33 with us?


----------



## Club33forme

Hi everyone. 

I'm still waiting for confirmation from the Club that the upcoming renovations will not interfere with our event. I know it's only only 6 months until our date and we all need to make travel arrangements. Sorry for the inconvenience, I'm doing my best to get some answers. We have a great special guest on board to join us if everything continues as planned. *


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Have you heard anything new?


----------



## Canadiantinkerfairy

Hey. i hope you all are well. My DH had to laugh at me as I compulsively check this thread to make sure I don't miss anything. Anyway. I just saw a disneyland commercial, so I guess it's good enough excuse as any to check back in and see how you all are doing..lol.


----------



## OneoftheMels

Club33forme said:


> Gee that's too bad, one of these years it will work for you. I have set up a few other meets. No special guest but fun activities. I can keep you informed if you like. We have enjoyed Walt's Firehouse Apartment, Circle D Ranch, Dream Suite and more. I expect to be there end of Dec 2012 Jan, July, Nov, 2013, Feb 2014 maybe one of those dates will work for you.



Are you still planning for Jan or have you already been? We are heading down there Monday....

Yay for the special guest!!! Very exciting!


----------



## MaMudduck

Club33forme said:


> Gee that's too bad, one of these years it will work for you. I have set up a few other meets. No special guest but fun activities. I can keep you informed if you like. We have enjoyed Walt's Firehouse Apartment, Circle D Ranch, Dream Suite and more. I expect to be there end of Dec 2012 Jan, July, Nov, 2013, Feb 2014 maybe one of those dates will work for you.



I'm sticking to this thread like glue....I won't be able to make the July 13/2013 as I'll be flying to Honduras that day but there's still a possibility that I will be in California in Nov. Let me know if anything will be happen then. 
Again I too would like to express my thanks for your wonderfully generous offer! You must a like the Fairy-godmother "making dreams come true"


----------



## westcoastgal

So it is a go for July 13? I apologize for asking again but are children welcome at the lunch? I know kids are allowed in and there's a kids menu but I'm not sure of your personal policy for this meetup.
Thanks again.


----------



## Club33forme

westcoastgal said:


> So it is a go for July 13? I apologize for asking again but are children welcome at the lunch? I know kids are allowed in and there's a kids menu but I'm not sure of your personal policy for this meetup.
> Thanks again.



Sorry I missed your question, yes children are always welcome at Club 33.  This event mght not be very entertaining for a little one but that choice is yours. You know your child best. Ours enjoy Club 33. The 33 staff is helpful and often bring something special like a glowing drink straw or dessert.


----------



## Club33forme

it is my hope our event will not be affected by the expansion of Club 33. 

I'm told it's their intention to keep the main dining room in operation throughout the renovation.

sorry that is all I know at this time.


----------



## Canadiantinkerfairy

Club33forme said:
			
		

> it is my hope our event will not be affected by the expansion of Club 33.
> 
> I'm told it's their intention to keep the main dining room in operation throughout the renovation.
> 
> sorry that is all I know at this time.



Would you suggest we go ahead and book travel, or do you think we should wait a bit longer. Also, what time will we meet and how will we exchange information? Do we meet at the park gate or contact each other via cell? Sorry for all the questions.. Just an obsessive planner here.
Thanks
T


----------



## westcoastgal

I think these are all excellent and valid questions. I would like the answers too. By the way, I always flew to LA from Vancouver. Now that I'm in Toronto, should I go Toronto to La or Toronto to Vancouver to LA or Buffalo to LA? Any advice?


----------



## MaMudduck

westcoastgal said:


> I think these are all excellent and valid questions. I would like the answers too. By the way, I always flew to LA from Vancouver. Now that I'm in Toronto, should I go Toronto to La or Toronto to Vancouver to LA or Buffalo to LA? Any advice?



Don't go TO>Van>L.A,
If you get a good price I'd get a non-stop YYZ to LAX (but only at a good price), but I always fly BUF to (anywhere California), you'll have to make a stop (through a hub) but you can always get great discounted airlines (Southwest, Airtran etc.) and you can also fly into Orange County or other smaller airports vs. LAX, and prices from BUF are usually HALF the cost of T.O.


----------



## Club33forme

Excellent questions. In the past I have been very informative but I have been stalling a little in hope of being guaranteed seating for a large group at 33. I know this makes it difficult to make travel arrangements. Previous years we had a meeting point in the morning then went our separate ways to explore the parks, meeting back at the Club door a few minutes before our reservation time. By this time most of us had exchanged texting numbers and emails. I'm going to make a head count soon. Anyone very serious about attending please PM me and we can discuss our travel plans, meeting times and other details more seriously. 

Thanks everyone. I apologize for not being able to offer solid information at this time.


----------



## jba2

Clube33forme,
I just saw your generous offer.  If it's not too late I'd love to join.  Being a teacher, I am restricted as to when I can travel.  I'd love to come with my daughter.  I've been to WDW countless times but have never been to DL.

To westcoastgal, when traveling as a family within the U.S., we always travel out of Buffalo.  If my DH and I are traveling without our kids, sometimes we'll fly out of Pearson.


----------



## westcoastgal

jba2 said:


> Clube33forme,
> I just saw your generous offer.  If it's not too late I'd love to join.  Being a teacher, I am restricted as to when I can travel.  I'd love to come with my daughter.  I've been to WDW countless times but have never been to DL.
> 
> To westcoastgal, when traveling as a family within the U.S., we always travel out of Buffalo.  If my DH and I are traveling without our kids, sometimes we'll fly out of Pearson.




I looked at flights from Buffalo to LAX as well as airports near Anaheim. The savings was only about $100/person which isn't worth the hassle. I will keep looking though. Ironically, Buffalo to Orlando is half the price so is worth it.


----------



## westcoastgal

jba2, how old is your daughter?


----------



## jba2

Westcoastgal, my daughter is 19. How old is yours?


----------



## westcoastgal

jba2 said:


> Westcoastgal, my daughter is 19. How old is yours?



She turns 4 this Summer so much younger than yours. I was hoping someone else had a little one at this meetup.


----------



## sandynd

Club33forme, I will not be able to come, but I just wanted to say you should be given the "Walt Award" for spreading pixie dust!!


----------



## Club33forme

sandynd said:


> Club33forme, I will not be able to come, but I just wanted to say you should be given the "Walt Award" for spreading pixie dust!!



Thank you for the kind words sandynd. Would be nice if you could join us.


----------



## Sneakiestpete

Quick question: Is this something that you do with some regularity? The family and I are going to DW in the fall this year which will effectively end our vacation allotment of time and resources for the year, but it would be something I would be interested in the future.

Also, always nice to see another Saskatchewanian on the boards. Greetings from the U of R.


----------



## Club33forme

Sneakiestpete said:


> Quick question: Is this something that you do with some regularity? The family and I are going to DW in the fall this year which will effectively end our vacation allotment of time and resources for the year, but it would be something I would be interested in the future.
> 
> Also, always nice to see another Saskatchewanian on the boards. Greetings from the U of R.



Gee I was starting to think I was the only Disneynut in Saskatchewan. I have stumbled on a few but not very many. This will be our 7th Canadian Club 33 day but only the second time I offered an invitation on the Disboards. I usually offer the opportunity to people that have Disney websites or podcasts etc but thought I would open up the offer to good old everyday Disney fans, there seems to be interest. I plan to continue the event but not sure in what direction. I have never excluded our non-Canadian Disney friends so I have been trying to get the word out to Canadians first as we need a little more time to arrange travel plans. I'm sure you will have an opportunity to attend in the future but if I decide not to post the invitation on the Disboards you may need to keep a watchful eye or send me a pm or email to express interest.*

Thanks.*


----------



## KevBell

Wow - this offer seems too good to be true!  Is a day available for third week of July? (After SDCC   Of course, a trip to California a little earlier doesn't hurt either


----------



## Club33forme

KevBell said:


> Wow - this offer seems too good to be true!  Is a day available for third week of July? (After SDCC   Of course, a trip to California a little earlier doesn't hurt either



Sorry July 13th*is the only date we are offering at this time. *


----------



## SGDisneyFam

If only you had gone with the November dates .... Maybe next year! July is camping season!!!! We're escaping to SouthDakota instead of SoCal!


----------



## Club33forme

SGDisneyFam said:


> If only you had gone with the November dates .... Maybe next year! July is camping season!!!! We're escaping to SouthDakota instead of SoCal!



Sorry this did not work with your plans. This is the first time we offered a lunch during the summer.  I was trying to help those that have only summer holiday travel options. I'm surprised the people that suggested a summer event are not yet on our list. We still might be there during November. CC 33 Day is only once a year but maybe we will put together a Dis Lunch meet or something.


----------



## Club33forme

Hi everyone,

Three months prior to our event I will have to confirm the number of guests with the Club and close the invitation. We have a little more than a month left for anyone still on the fence. So far we have 15 guests confirmed. I spoke with our guest a few days ago and he is looking forward to our event. 

Thanks, hope to see you there.


----------



## westcoastgal

Club33forme said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Three months prior to our event I will have to confirm the number of guests with the Club and close the invitation. We have a little more than a month left for anyone still on the fence. So far we have 15 guests confirmed. I spoke with our guest a few days ago and he is looking forward to our event.
> 
> Thanks, hope to see you there.



I apologize for not having confirmed yet as I really wish to join you but it looks unlikely. We are already booked for DW Sept 21-29 so if I found affordable airfare from Toronto, I was going to come to DL as well. I already have friends who live stateside going to DL July 9-18 and I'd hoped to meet them. Unfortunately, the price of tickets from Toronto to LAX or SNA is quite high. The prices from Buffalo aren't much lower. I'm looking at $700/person approx. mind you, I booked direct Toronto to Orlando for $450/each and might have had more money to spend in July if those tickets weren't so high. There are reasons why we decided not to go from Buffalo to DW and I'm aware we could've saved. It just wasn't feasible with our traveling partner's medical issues.

Anyways, if I find a good airfare deal soon, I'll confirm. I have also found that hotels in the vicinity are very expensive too. The Howard Johnson is $199/night for a plain old motel room! That's nuts. We are paying that for Disney property in Florida. Can anyone suggest a place to stay near Disneyland?
Thanks.


----------



## SGDisneyFam

Club33forme said:
			
		

> Sorry this did not work with your plans. This is the first time we offered a lunch during the summer.  I was trying to help those that have only summer holiday travel options. I'm surprised the people that suggested a summer event are not yet on our list. We still might be there during November. CC 33 Day is only once a year but maybe we will put together a Dis Lunch meet or something.



A dis lunch would be very cool! Not sure if we're taking kids on our late fall trip but would certainly like to meet some dis'ers, especially Canucks ! 

I've made fun of DH for coming on these forums the past couple years ..... But I certainly see the allure now and now I can't stop! Getting to talk Disney all the time ! Yes please gives me something to do when I'm not giving friends advice on their trips!! Such a great community here! 

Hope everyone has fun! On a alone trip we befriended a family one morning on DCA entry and we hung out for almost 5 days!! Such fun!


----------



## Club33forme

westcoastgal said:


> I apologize for not having confirmed yet as I really wish to join you but it looks unlikely. We are already booked for DW Sept 21-29 so if I found affordable airfare from Toronto, I was going to come to DL as well. I already have friends who live stateside going to DL July 9-18 and I'd hoped to meet them.
> 
> Anyways, if I find a good airfare deal soon, I'll confirm. I have also found that hotels in the vicinity are very expensive too. The Howard Johnson is $199/night for a plain old motel room! That's nuts. We are paying that for Disney property in Florida. Can anyone suggest a place to stay near Disneyland?
> Thanks.



We often stay at the Carousel or Tropicana for under 100. I can look into that for you. I was thinking of asking for a group rate anyway for those interested. I'm sure you will find a flight a little less expensive. I hope you can join us.


----------



## Club33forme

Group hotel rate is confirmed under 100.00 on Harbor. If you are interested PM or email me so I can point you in the right direction.

Thanks.


----------



## Club33forme

Hi everyone. I am closing the open invitation as we have exceeded our expected number of guests. We want to keep this somewhat intimate with our guest Bob Gurr. Should be a fun afternoon. Please confirm you are on the list to attend. If we have not been emailing you are not on the list.*

Thanks


----------



## Jen&Trenton

I'm so bummed...can't go anymore since our dog has been so sick. We can't make any plans as of  now.


----------



## Club33forme

Jen&Trenton said:


> I'm so bummed...can't go anymore since our dog has been so sick. We can't make any plans as of  now.



Sorry you can't join us. Maybe next year.


----------



## AngelDisney

I can't join this year but wish you all a magical time!


----------



## Club33forme

AngelDisney said:


> I can't join this year but wish you all a magical time!



Thanks,  it will be a fun day. We have a great group of Disney fans attending.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Club33forme said:


> Thanks,  it will be a fun day. We have a great group of Disney fans attending.



I just wanted to say thanks again! I am so excited!!!! I did have to google our special guest, but now that I know who he is, I am looking forward to having lunch with him.


----------



## Club33forme

DisneyFreak06 said:


> I just wanted to say thanks again! I am so excited!!!! I did have to google our special guest, but now that I know who he is, I am looking forward to having lunch with him.



You are most welcome. You will enjoy Bob and Club 33 I know I will.


----------



## Eddygirl

Holy cow..what an amazing opportunity!! Is there going to be a Trip report??? 

Bob Gurr designed many things, like the Autopia cars. Am I correct in thinking that he designed some of the park maps as well? I could be wrong. How amazing to meet him! 

Have to admit, I am a little bit jealous!  <--- do I look a bit green? lol

In all seriousness, what a kind, generous thing to do. I hope you all have a wonderful magical time and soak it all in! 

eddygirl


----------



## Canadiantinkerfairy

We too are super excited, and are counting the days until we get to meet everyone and Bob Gurr. Can't wait!!


----------



## Club33forme

We are all really going to enjoy Bob. Bob and I have a friend in common and about a month ago he had arranged for us to have drinks with Bob at Napa Rose. I had previously met Bob a couple of times but never had so much one on one time as this past visit. I just have to say, wait and see. An amazing person. I had so much to ask him and he was genuinely*interested in my mundane life.*
**Bob designed the Monorail, Autopia, Astrojets, Omnimover that's the ride vehicle system used in the haunted mansion and many other attractions. Some of the first Audio-Animatronics, all the main street vehicles. Flying Saucers, that principle is now used in Luigi's flying tires in cars land, the subs, parkinglot trams and so much more. We are in for such a treat. *The Club is going to be in the shadows of Bob.*


----------



## Riniel

I really cannot wait either! What an amazing opportunity to meet a Disney legend in such a special venue! I read Bob's articles on MiceChat, he has a fantastic sense of humor and the greatest stories! We are all in Club33ForMe's debt


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Club33forme said:


> You are most welcome. You will enjoy Bob and Club 33 I know I will.



I'm sure I will.  I have been counting down the days... sort of!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Eddygirl said:


> Holy cow..what an amazing opportunity!! Is there going to be a Trip report???
> 
> Bob Gurr designed many things, like the Autopia cars. Am I correct in thinking that he designed some of the park maps as well? I could be wrong. How amazing to meet him!
> 
> Have to admit, I am a little bit jealous!  <--- do I look a bit green? lol
> 
> In all seriousness, what a kind, generous thing to do. I hope you all have a wonderful magical time and soak it all in!
> 
> eddygirl



Oh, and I will be doing a trip report, don't worry!!!


----------



## Eddygirl

DisneyFreak06 said:


> Oh, and I will be doing a trip report, don't worry!!!



I can't wait!!!!!!! I will live vicariously through you!


----------



## Club33forme

97 more sleeps!!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Club33forme said:


> 97 more sleeps!!



DOUBLE DIGITS!!!


----------



## Canadiantinkerfairy

Yea!!!!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Club33forme

Hey DisneyFreak06 just looked at your countdown. Our day is coming fast!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Yay!!!


----------



## TagsMissy

What a great opportunity for everybody! Sorry I'm going to miss it the opportunity to meet the special guest! Our last visit to 33 we had Walt's table, I am crossing my fingers we get the same table next month. Those of you who have not been to Club 33 it's simply an amazing experience!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

TagsMissy said:


> What a great opportunity for everybody! Sorry I'm going to miss it the opportunity to meet the special guest! Our last visit to 33 we had Walt's table, I am crossing my fingers we get the same table next month. Those of you who have not been to Club 33 it's simply an amazing experience!



Walt's table! Wow... I'm just so happy to have this opportunity!


----------



## Freesia123

If this is still an option I'd love to go! Let me know!


----------



## Freesia123

Darn I'm there the 16-23!


----------



## Club33forme

Freesia123 said:


> Darn I'm there the 16-23!



Maybe next year Freesia123. We depart on the 16th depending when you arrive maybe we could say hi.


----------



## Freesia123

That would have been lovely, you are very sweet! However, ill be spending the 16th with my parents who are flying down to meet us. I'll have spent the day traveling g alone with my five year old and baby so I think we'll relax at the pool and catch up. If next year were to work out that would be wonderful


----------



## OneoftheMels

Club33forme said:


> We are all really going to enjoy Bob. Bob and I have a friend in common and about a month ago he had arranged for us to have drinks with Bob at Napa Rose. I had previously met Bob a couple of times but never had so much one on one time as this past visit. I just have to say, wait and see. An amazing person. I had so much to ask him and he was genuinely*interested in my mundane life.*
> **Bob designed the Monorail, Autopia, Astrojets, Omnimover that's the ride vehicle system used in the haunted mansion and many other attractions. Some of the first Audio-Animatronics, all the main street vehicles. Flying Saucers, that principle is now used in Luigi's flying tires in cars land, the subs, parkinglot trams and so much more. We are in for such a treat. *The Club is going to be in the shadows of Bob.*



Bob sounds wonderful. What a fantastic guest


----------



## Club33forme

Hi everyone. Our day seems to be coming fast. I talked with Bob recently and he's looking forward to our lunch and meeting everyone.*

I sent everyone attending an email concerning name tags. If you didn't receive it please inform me. 

Thanks. See ya soon.*

Scott


----------



## DisneyFreak06

It is getting close!  I am posting just to see my ticker again!    Just add one day and that's when we'll be dining at Club 33!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Sorry, I couldn't resist:




Club 33  by disneyfreak0306, on Flickr


----------



## Club33forme

jba2 said:


> Clube33forme,
> I just saw your generous offer.  If it's not too late I'd love to join.  Being a teacher, I am restricted as to when I can travel.  I'd love to come with my daughter.  I've been to WDW countless times but have never been to DL.
> 
> To westcoastgal, when traveling as a family within the U.S., we always travel out of Buffalo.  If my DH and I are traveling without our kids, sometimes we'll fly out of Pearson.



jba2
I was going through the posts to make sure I had not forgotten anyone. I can't see where I specifically replied to you question. I'm hoping I had answered you via PM or email. I if I had missed your question please contact me I will find a way to include you. I will send a PM as well.


----------



## Club33forme

jba2 *

Sorry I panicked! I found our discussion in a PM. If you see how many people viewed this thread you can guess how many people contacted me.*

All is fine, maybe another time jba2.


----------



## Maddysdaddy

Those of you who are able to attend are in for an incredible experience, and I can't begin to tell you how much I wish I could join you (having daydreams of truffled mac and cheese as I type this)...

For me, dining at Club 33 was one of those rare moments that will be an unforgettable memory for me (and I know my wife and daughter feel the same way).  

Walking thru the door into the lobby gave me the same chills that I experienced the first time I walked into the old Maple Leaf Gardens and the first time I saw the Apollo rocket at the Kennedy Space Centre - I wish I could be more eloquent than to say it was an "I can't believe I'm here" moment, but that's really what it was.

It's important to just take a minute when you first enter to suck it all in, and to know that what you are about to experience is what you would have experienced had you dined there with Walt (had he lived long enough to see it completed).

I hope you all have a wonderful time.


----------



## Club33forme

Maddysdaddy said:


> Those of you who are able to attend are in for an incredible experience, and I can't begin to tell you how much I wish I could join you (having daydreams of truffled mac and cheese as I type this)...
> 
> For me, dining at Club 33 was one of those rare moments that will be an unforgettable memory for me (and I know my wife and daughter feel the same way).
> 
> Walking thru the door into the lobby gave me the same chills that I experienced the first time I walked into the old Maple Leaf Gardens and the first time I saw the Apollo rocket at the Kennedy Space Centre - I wish I could be more eloquent than to say it was an "I can't believe I'm here" moment, but that's really what it was.
> 
> It's important to just take a minute when you first enter to suck it all in, and to know that what you are about to experience is what you would have experienced had you dined there with Walt (had he lived long enough to see it completed).
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful time.



Thanks Maddysdaddy,

We will have a great time. Too bad you can't be there with us. It's been a while since you had gone. You're due. Thanks again for the WDW pamphlets. Send me some pictures from your trip.


----------



## Club33forme

Hi everyone, just wanted to let you know how lucky we are to dine at Club 33 the way Walt originally envisioned it. Sounds like Disney is moving forward the renovation shortly after our event. My understanding is the trophy room / Disney room will be sacrificed for kitchen space. So sad. That's where the well known hidden microphones are located so bring your camera. Not saying all changes are bad. I'm just happy you all get to enjoy the Club in it's original splendor.


----------



## Canadiantinkerfairy

Wow. I was very interested to hear if it would be under construction or not during our visit.
I am so excited that we will be able to see club 33 before they change it. I want to know what it looks like the way it was originally designed. 
Cannot wait to go! One more reason this gathering is a dream come true.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Club33forme said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to let you know how lucky we are to dine at Club 33 the way Walt originally envisioned it. Sounds like Disney is moving forward the renovation shortly after our event. My understanding is the trophy room / Disney room will be sacrificed for kitchen space. So sad. That's where the well known hidden microphones are located so bring your camera. Not saying all changes are bad. I'm just happy you all get to enjoy the Club in it's original splendor.



We are very lucky!  Thank you again.  I don't know how many times I've said that, but thank you, thank you, thank you!  



Canadiantinkerfairy said:


> Wow. I was very interested to hear if it would be under construction or not during our visit.
> I am so excited that we will be able to see club 33 before they change it. I want to know what it looks like the way it was originally designed.
> Cannot wait to go! One more reason this gathering is a dream come true.



Me too! Totally agree!


----------



## Canadiantinkerfairy

This time, this day, next month we will be sitting at Club33 listening to Bob Gurr talk.
I have chills just thinking about this....


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Canadiantinkerfairy said:


> This time, this day, next month we will be sitting at Club33 listening to Bob Gurr talk.
> I have chills just thinking about this....



Me too!  I am really looking forward to this event.


----------



## piraterunner

I wish I was joining you all! Have an absolutely wonderful time!


----------



## Club33forme

piraterunner said:


> I wish I was joining you all! Have an absolutely wonderful time!



Thanks piraterunner


----------



## Club33forme

Hi all,

Because of our large number of guests Club 33 has asked us to pre-select our main course. Check your emails for info. Also those of you with the group room rate I have added your names to the reservations and forwarded your confirmation numbers. I talked to Mr. Monorail himself (Bob) and he's looking forward to meeting everyone.*

It's getting close.


----------



## Susie63

Your day at Club 33 sounds wonderful! I hope you all have a fabulous time. Please post pictures again. 
You are so wonderful to make dreams come true for so many people here on the Disboard. Your like the Santa Clause of Canadian Disers


----------



## OneoftheMels

I am very excited for you all! I am sure it will be an incredible experience.

Wish I was joining you! Cant wait to see some photos.

Mel.


----------



## Riniel

Just popping in to say hi & bump the thread up as we're only a few days away from our magical visit!  Quick introduction before we meet in real life: my name is Stephanie, I'm 24 and studying opera performance at university here in Edmonton. My parents will be dining with us as well, they both love Disney although they're not quite as obsessed as I am!

I'm truly looking forward to meeting all of you and checking Club 33 off my bucket list (years earlier than I ever expected!) <3


----------



## Club33forme

Riniel said:


> Just popping in to say hi & bump the thread up as we're only a few days away from our magical visit!  Quick introduction before we meet in real life: my name is Stephanie, I'm 24 and studying opera performance at university here in Edmonton. My parents will be dining with us as well, they both love Disney although they're not quite as obsessed as I am!
> 
> I'm truly looking forward to meeting all of you and checking Club 33 off my bucket list (years earlier than I ever expected!) <3



I'm happy you and your parents are attending. Opera eh? Maybe you and I should do a number on the Golden horseshoe stage. I played guitar and sang in a band for 10 years. I was more of a country bumpkin.   See you soon.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Riniel said:


> Just popping in to say hi & bump the thread up as we're only a few days away from our magical visit!  Quick introduction before we meet in real life: my name is Stephanie, I'm 24 and studying opera performance at university here in Edmonton. My parents will be dining with us as well, they both love Disney although they're not quite as obsessed as I am!
> 
> I'm truly looking forward to meeting all of you and checking Club 33 off my bucket list (years earlier than I ever expected!) <3



Good idea!

I'm Tina, 37.  A French Immersion Teacher.  Currently teaching Kindergarten but I've taught almost every grade up to grade 12.  



Club33forme said:


> I'm happy you and your parents are attending. Opera eh? Maybe you and I should do a number on the Golden horseshoe stage. I played guitar and sang in a band for 10 years. I was more of a country bumpkin.   See you soon.



Woo hoo!  I will take pictures of that!


----------



## Canadiantinkerfairy

Hey everyone. Glad we could all meet before we meet in real life. I'm Tracie, turning 35 on our trip and I am a preschool teacher. My husband Rocky 40 will be joining us. We have been so looking forward to this adult getaway. Cannot wait. Glad to meet everyone.


----------



## Riniel

Club33forme said:


> I'm happy you and your parents are attending. Opera eh? Maybe you and I should do a number on the Golden horseshoe stage. I played guitar and sang in a band for 10 years. I was more of a country bumpkin.   See you soon.



I would love that! Haha we'd find a way to blend our styles, meet in the middle somewhere 

Nice to meet you Tina and Tracie! It's great to put a RL name to the avatar


----------



## OneoftheMels

So.......how was it?? I can't wait to hear about it!

I hope it was everything and more then you all expected


----------



## Riniel

It was so amazing!!! I'm still here at DL so my trip report won't be up for a little while but it's coming. It really was so fun (and delicious!), meeting DISers from all over the US and Canada, listening to Bob's stories, riding the Lilly Belle, truffled mac & cheese... just a seriously awesome day! Thanks to Club33ForMe for arranging everything!


----------



## Canadiantinkerfairy

Yes it was a total blast. We will be putting together a trip report in the next few days as well. It was a dream come true!


----------



## Susie63

I can't wait to read your TR's.


----------



## PinkBudgie

I just wanted to pop in and say DH and I were honored to be "honorary Canadians" for a day. We met some wonderful people and the entire day was like a dream!  A big thank you to Scott!


----------



## Disneyluvr2

Just found this thread and also wanted to say I had an amazing time last weekend and was honored to be an honorary Canadian for the day!  It was fun meeting everyone.  Canadians are some of the nicest people I've ever met!  Especially our host Scott!  Thank you again for a truly magical day that I will never forget!


----------



## PinkBudgie

Disneyluvr2 said:


> Just found this thread and also wanted to say I had an amazing time last weekend and was honored to be an honorary Canadian for the day!  It was fun meeting everyone.  Canadians are some of the nicest people I've ever met!  Especially our host Scott!  Thank you again for a truly magical day that I will never forget!



Oh, you're the Disney license lady! I didn't make that connection until I saw your post!   I tend to recognize Disers by their "pictures" rather than the screen name.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Yes, thanks Scott!  It was an amazing time.  Thank you for allowing us this experience.  

The company was wonderful too!  Can't wait to start working on my 3500 pictures I took (I arrived Friday at noon and left Tuesday night!) and then begin the trip report.


----------



## aristocat65

I would love to read a report!  Really sorry we haven't been able to go to one of these yet.  Hopefully next time ( there will be one right?)


----------



## Club33forme

Thank you for your kind words everyone. I usually try to keep the group together off the start and offer a little Club 33 tour before lunch but things didn't go as planned. I was waiting for a few guests to arrive and we got separated. Sorry.

They highlight for me is just giving people the opportunity to enjoy a special place with Disney history.

A real bonus to Walk the park and ride the Lilly Belle with Bob Gurr. Bob had his hand in building just about everything at DL. Truly an amazing guy.

I'll leave the trip report up to anyone who wants to jump to the challenge.*

Thank you all for attending. I enjoyed meeting everyone and please keep in touch. Very good chance February 2014 is our next get together. 

Scott


----------



## DisneyFreak06

I suggest we just post our links to our trip reports here, and then we'll know.  I have begun editing my first day of pictures (club 33 was the second day).  I only have about 3300 pictures left to go through!


----------



## Club33forme

Hi,

I emailed everyone the group photo we took with Bob. No one replied, I hope you all received it. I think Craig sent it full size. If you didn't receive it let me know. 

Scott


----------



## Disneyluvr2

Club33forme said:


> Hi,
> 
> I emailed everyone the group photo we took with Bob. No one replied, I hope you all received it. I think Craig sent it full size. If you didn't receive it let me know.
> 
> Scott



I replied!!  Thank you so much again Scott and Craig!  It's already in my Canadian Club 33 Bob Gurr photo book that I'm making on line!


----------



## Maddysdaddy

I can't possibly be the only one who couldn't make the lunch who is sitting here waiting for trip reports and pictures, am I????  Come on people, I need a DL fix...


----------



## Canadiantinkerfairy

Sorry, didn't reply. But did get it thanks!

Just checked my email now! Lol!
Should check it more often.

Yes, I will be working on my TR after we get back from our camping trip...


----------



## Club33forme

Disneyluvr2 said:


> I replied!!  Thank you so much again Scott and Craig!  It's already in my Canadian Club 33 Bob Gurr photo book that I'm making on line!




Your reply doesn't count! You reply every day! Lol*

Thanks.


----------



## Club33forme

Maddysdaddy said:


> I can't possibly be the only one who couldn't make the lunch who is sitting here waiting for trip reports and pictures, am I????  Come on people, I need a DL fix...



Ha!! That cracks me up. Thanks for your enthusiasm. Next time hop on a plane, join us and represent Calgary. I know you would have enjoyed Bob.*


----------



## Maddysdaddy

Club33forme said:


> Ha!! That cracks me up. Thanks for your enthusiasm. Next time hop on a plane, join us and represent Calgary. I know you would have enjoyed Bob.*



Don't think I didn't want to.  But with 2 weeks at WDW last March and another 4 days at WDW next February before we hop onto the Fantasy for a week, convincing the wife to let me go was not in the cards...


----------



## OneoftheMels

Maddysdaddy said:


> I can't possibly be the only one who couldn't make the lunch who is sitting here waiting for trip reports and pictures, am I????  Come on people, I need a DL fix...



I feel the same way! I am checking this thread every few days to see if there is a trip report!! I really wanted to be there. I was checking flights to jump on a plane but sadly a family emergency brought that dream to an end. Hopefully February will work out!


----------



## Club33forme

Maddysdaddy said:


> Don't think I didn't want to.  But with 2 weeks at WDW last March and another 4 days at WDW next February before we hop onto the Fantasy for a week, convincing the wife to let me go was not in the cards...



Oh your wife would have let you go. Just had to promise her a nice lunch at Club 33. That's what I did, although it didn't play out as planned. She took Craig's wife instead of me and left Craig & I with all kids! Lol.  It's only fair I guess, we did it to them event day. Lol 

Next time talk to me. Our daughter would have loved to help watch yours for a couple hours so you and your wife could enjoy 33 solo.


----------



## Club33forme

OneoftheMels said:


> I feel the same way! I am checking this thread every few days to see if there is a trip report!! I really wanted to be there. I was checking flights to jump on a plane but sadly a family emergency brought that dream to an end. Hopefully February will work out!



Ya where are these trip reports anyways? ! Lol. I hope you can make it one of these times. I'm torn between asking a special guest or an Archives tour for our next event. For the real Disney enthusiast an archives tour and a late dinner at Club 33 then exiting a closed empty park would sound fun. I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Ok... I have started mine!  I need a distraction from a few very difficult things happening in my life, but why I think posting pictures of a trip that didn't manage to distract me for very long will help, I don't know!  It is going to be only pictures, mainly due to the difficult things and I did find this trip hard.  I am glad I went, and I had an amazing time at Club 33 with our wonderful host, amazing guest and friendly Canadian and adopted Canadian diners, but I still had many difficult moments. So you will see only pictures! 

I am not at the Club 33 portion yet, but I have started the report at least.

My Club 33 trip report in only pictures


----------



## Disneyluvr2

Club33forme said:


> Ya where are these trip reports anyways? ! Lol. I hope you can make it one of these times. I'm torn between asking a special guest or an Archives tour for our next event. For the real Disney enthusiast an archives tour and a late dinner at Club 33 then exiting a closed empty park would sound fun. I'm open to suggestions.



Scott, that sounds like an awesome plan!  I've done the archive tour and also the late dining where we got to exit the park when it was empty. Both on the same day would be an amazing Club event!  I think your Canadian friends would love that!


----------



## PinkBudgie

No trip report but I made a shadow box of our Club 33 day.  I think I will still tweek it a little and try to squeeze in one of the napkins. The bottom picture was taken the next day when we both wore our Club 33 hats.  The DL tickets even say Club 33 Event on them.  Disneyland Just Got Happier!

Bob Gurr signed an old picture of the Matterhorn with Monorail and subs and sky basket, so I put that up on my vintage DL picture wall. I still want to get another frame and put some pictures of the Lily Belle and the ticket he signed.


----------



## aristocat65

Is a date set for February yet?  It might be time to start a new thread


----------



## Disneyluvr2

PinkBudgie said:


> No trip report but I made a shadow box of our Club 33 day.  I think I will still tweek it a little and try to squeeze in one of the napkins. The bottom picture was taken the next day when we both wore our Club 33 hats.  The DL tickets even say Club 33 Event on them.  Disneyland Just Got Happier!
> 
> Bob Gurr signed an old picture of the Matterhorn with Monorail and subs and sky basket, so I put that up on my vintage DL picture wall. I still want to get another frame and put some pictures of the Lily Belle and the ticket he signed.



Oh, I love your shadow box, PinkBudgie!! I'm making one also, just haven't had time yet. I just organized all my photos in Photobucket and I'll be posting them here soon.  Stay tuned!


----------



## Disneyluvr2

Here are a few of my favorite pics from the event. We started off with lunch at Club 33. Bob was full of so many stories!  He was also happy to sign special items that we brought along and take photos with everyone.  Bob brought a special gift for all of us too...a Monorail pin!


----------



## Disneyluvr2

Group photos....









While walking down Main Street to the Lilly Belle, the fire truck that Bob designed and built back in 1958 pulled up.  The cast member was more than happy to rejoin two old friends!


----------



## Disneyluvr2

Oops! Forgot to add this one!


----------



## Disneyluvr2

Next it was on to the train station where we got to enjoy the circle tour around the park in the Lilly Belle with more stories from Bob.  Everyone got an autographed ticket.


----------



## Disneyluvr2

A few of us walked through the gallery Bob and checked out the Tiki room display.









Bob posing under his window.





Bob enjoying his martini at the 1901 lounge.





My friend Cheri (DizMe) and I were very proud to be honorary Canadians for the day!  This is us with Bob.


----------



## piraterunner

Fabulous pictures! I love Scott's shirt!!!


----------



## OneoftheMels

Thank you for sharing your beautiful photos. It looks like such an event to remember! And Bob seems so gracious, and funny!


----------



## OneoftheMels

Club33forme said:


> Ya where are these trip reports anyways? ! Lol. I hope you can make it one of these times. I'm torn between asking a special guest or an Archives tour for our next event. For the real Disney enthusiast an archives tour and a late dinner at Club 33 then exiting a closed empty park would sound fun. I'm open to suggestions.



Archives tour and empty park sounds amazing (!!!) although all these pictures with Bob look very special. Maybe he would want to come again too?


----------



## PinkBudgie

Neat to see someone else's picture of the day!

The empty chair at the round table was mine.   Guess I was taking photos of the bathroom! 

That fire truck episode was so funny!  Those people ready to go for a ride on the fire truck had no idea why some old man was sitting in the driver's seat and all these people were taking pictures of him!


----------



## Disneyluvr2

PinkBudgie said:


> Neat to see someone else's picture of the day!
> 
> The empty chair at the round table was mine.   Guess I was taking photos of the bathroom!
> 
> That fire truck episode was so funny!  Those people ready to go for a ride on the fire truck had no idea why some old man was sitting in the driver's seat and all these people were taking pictures of him!



Ahhhh, PinkBudgie!  We need a redo so I can get you in the pic!! LOL!

I'm so glad the fire truck moment happend!  That really was a magical moment.  Those people in the truck must have thought we were nuts!  If they only knew!


----------



## DizMe

I'm glad I was pointed in this direction by disnyluvr2!  I didn't even think to look here as I'm usually hanging out on the disneyland forum.

As many others have already said, it was an absolutely amazing experience and one I'll never forget.  Scott is the most incredibly generous Fairy Godfather and manages to make a lot of dreams come true, as is evidenced by this event.  I can't even begin to express how proud I was to be included in your Canadian Club 33 adventure!  Thank you all so much for welcoming this Yank to your party.  

Scott, I hope you know how special this was to me.  I know I'm usually joking around but seriously, thank you!  You're the best Fairy Godfather ever.  But next time could I drive the monorail with Bob or something, just so my magic is a little better than everyone else's?


----------



## DisneyFreak06

DizMe said:


> I'm glad I was pointed in this direction by disnyluvr2!  I didn't even think to look here as I'm usually hanging out on the disneyland forum.
> 
> As many others have already said, it was an absolutely amazing experience and one I'll never forget.  Scott is the most incredibly generous Fairy Godfather and manages to make a lot of dreams come true, as is evidenced by this event.  I can't even begin to express how proud I was to be included in your Canadian Club 33 adventure!  Thank you all so much for welcoming this Yank to your party.
> 
> Scott, I hope you know how special this was to me.  I know I'm usually joking around but seriously, thank you!  You're the best Fairy Godfather ever.  But next time could I drive the monorail with Bob or something, just so my magic is a little better than everyone else's?



I totally agree! Scott is a Fairy Godfather!


----------



## Club33forme

Thank you for the great pictures and your kind words everyone. I wanna go back! Who's in? Lol.


----------



## Susie63

Wow!!!! Your event looks amazing. It is so nice to see all the pictures and it is nice to put some faces to the people here on the Dis. Perhaps our holidays will sync up sometime and I could attend Canadian Club 33 day
Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Club33forme

aristocat65 said:


> Is a date set for February yet?  It might be time to start a new thread



Sorry for the delay answering you. The proposed Club 33 renovation is delaying any plans. If the Club is available I am planning sometime in Feb. between the 14th and 24th. If the Club is closed we could have a lunch at Cathay or somewhere nice and find other special Disney opportunities to enjoy if anyone is interested. Although I feel Club 33 is why most guests attend.


----------



## Canadiantinkerfairy

We would love to attend again in Feb. I am all about the archives tour. 
Would be really cool!


----------



## aristocat65

Club33forme said:


> Sorry for the delay answering you. The proposed Club 33 renovation is delaying any plans. If the Club is available I am planning sometime in Feb. between the 14th and 24th. If the Club is closed we could have a lunch at Cathay or somewhere nice and find other special Disney opportunities to enjoy if anyone is interested. Although I feel Club 33 is why most guests attend.



No problem.  I think you're right about Club 33 being why most attend.  I know I have always wanted to go there.  I would definitely plan a trip down around it.  I'll stay tuned for the next date


----------



## Disneyluvr2

Once you're made an honorary Canadian, is that for life?  Or was it just for the day?  If you plan something towards the end of Feb, I wouldn't mind joining this fun bunch again!


----------



## Club33forme

Disneyluvr2 said:


> Once you're made an honorary Canadian, is that for life?  Or was it just for the day?  If you plan something towards the end of Feb, I wouldn't mind joining this fun bunch again!



Sorry not for life. Not even the entire day eh! Lol


----------



## Club33forme

As you may have heard Club 33 will be closed in the new year until sometime in summer or even longer. I have decided not to post the invitation for CC 33 Day on the Dis for 2014 because of the uncertainty of the Club.

It's very possible a few of the regular guests still might link up and call it an event, unfortunately we won't be dinning at 33.*

Thanks again to everyone that attended in July. Also a big thank you to Bob Gurr.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Club33forme said:


> As you may have heard Club 33 will be closed in the new year until sometime in summer or even longer. I have decided not to post the invitation for CC 33 Day on the Dis for 2014 because of the uncertainty of the Club.
> 
> It's very possible a few of the regular guests still might link up and call it an event, unfortunately we won't be dinning at 33.*
> 
> Thanks again to everyone that attended in July. Also a big thank you to Bob Gurr.



Makes sense!  I am happy I had the chance to attend, and I'd jump at the chance to meet up again, only I am very limited when I can travel, so you all go ahead and share the stories and the pictures afterwards!


----------



## lulukate

Due to work and other commitments I have not been on the boards too much and we did not even have our annual trip to DL.  When I see this thread it reminds me of our wonderful opportunity to dine at Club 33 due to Club33forme's amazing generosity.  I really do hope that I get a chance to be at one of these events in the future!  What wonderful photos!!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

I have been slow with my trip report, but I did post pictures from our meet just now.  It was a big update.  If you'd like to take a peek, here is a link to my whole trip report:

My Club 33 trip

The first post has a link directly to the Club 33/Lilly Belle pictures.


----------



## OneoftheMels

DisneyFreak06 said:


> I have been slow with my trip report, but I did post pictures from our meet just now.  It was a big update.  If you'd like to take a peek, here is a link to my whole trip report:
> 
> My Club 33 trip
> 
> The first post has a link directly to the Club 33/Lilly Belle pictures.



Thanks for sharing! And thanks to Club33forme. Though I was not able to attend the last event, I appreciate the kindness and generosity of our amazing host!


----------



## OneoftheMels

DisneyFreak06 said:


> I have been slow with my trip report, but I did post pictures from our meet just now.  It was a big update.  If you'd like to take a peek, here is a link to my whole trip report:
> 
> My Club 33 trip
> 
> The first post has a link directly to the Club 33/Lilly Belle pictures.



You all look so nice in the group photo! I wish I could have heard some stories from Bob. Such an incredible experience.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

OneoftheMels said:


> Thanks for sharing! And thanks to Club33forme. Though I was not able to attend the last event, I appreciate the kindness and generosity of our amazing host!



No problem, and I totally agree about our host! 



OneoftheMels said:


> You all look so nice in the group photo! I wish I could have heard some stories from Bob. Such an incredible experience.


----------

